# Opening a business in Canada



## bigbad (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm an U.S. citizen living in Virginia.
I am looking to move to NFLD Canada and open a franchise.
Other franchises of this business are currently operating in Canada.
What advice do you have for me?
What obstacles will I face?
Thanks, Brad


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

bigbad said:


> I'm an U.S. citizen living in Virginia.
> I am looking to move to NFLD Canada and open a franchise.
> Other franchises of this business are currently operating in Canada.
> What advice do you have for me?
> ...


Have you read the CIC website as it relates to entrepreneurs/self-employed?


----------



## bigbad (Jan 17, 2010)

*CIC website*

Thanks so much for the suggestion.
I will research the website and then see what questions may be left unanswered.
Thanks, Brad


----------

